# Bottom Venting of Electric Smoker



## mnmulisha (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm still putting together my smoker and I'm going to be putting in the bottom of it this week.  The question is, do I need a vent, and if so, how large does it need to be?  The dimensions of the smoker are 20"x20" and 48" tall.  I do have a 4" chimney on the top that will have a flu.  Thanks!


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 5, 2011)

I do believe you need a intake vent.  One could use an old floor plate from hot air furnace. They are pretty inexpensive even new from the hardware store. They also give some control of volume of air through unit.

Have fun

Karl


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 5, 2011)

The bottom vent in my smoker also serves as a drain for greese


----------



## mnmulisha (Sep 15, 2011)

Does it need to be big?  Would something with a 4" adjustable opening work?


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 15, 2011)

MNmulisha said:


> Does it need to be big? Would something with a 4" adjustable opening work?


My smoker is made out of a Water pressure tank but i would say it is real close to the same size.

Are you building this for strictly a wood/ Charcoal burner or will you be using an electric heat source. I have three 3/4 " wholes evenly spaced on the bottom edge up about 3"

I also have an 1 1/2" whole center however when i use it as a smoker that whole is completely closed off and i have no use for it. I only want the heat to get to 170* and Extreme Max and i do mean Extreme 180*

I also use Pellets for the smoke and that is in a baguette pan. Looks something like the same as the amazn smoker with the wholes in it.

Check on my posting for building a UDS from a water pressure tank.

If you cannot find it i would be happy to send the link to you tomorrow for some pictures on Photobucket.

Just let me know.

I don't think anything works as good as a home built smoker. And nothing tastes better then home smoked

Happy smoken

Karl


----------



## mnmulisha (Sep 16, 2011)

I will be using an electric heat source.  For the vent holes, should they be close to the heat source? Or just somewhere on the bottom of the smoker?


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 16, 2011)

MNmulisha said:


> I will be using an electric heat source.  For the vent holes, should they be close to the heat source? Or just somewhere on the bottom of the smoker?




Your intake should be smaller than your exhaust and adjustable.

Keep your exhaust wide open and adjust your intake for smoke production and draft.

You may have enough air leaking around your door.

How about a pic?

Todd


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 16, 2011)

MNmulisha said:


> I will be using an electric heat source.  For the vent holes, should they be close to the heat source? Or just somewhere on the bottom of the smoker?


I would put the vent holes just about the top of the elect. heat source. I would have the exhaust as inch and half and always wide open. If you put 3 1/4" holes and cover them with a metal screen that a magnet would stick to that would give you some control.

Also you might think of getting a amazn smoker or the like and using that for when you want to cold smoke. (Cheese) etc,

Karl


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 16, 2011)

OOps

Try this one.

Karl

http://s1089.photobucket.com/albums/i342/ExhaustedSpark/Summer sausage Math/


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 16, 2011)

For my heat control i use the ranco below. I added a double outlet to the bottom and it works great.

Check around as there is a big difference in Price.

Karl

=


----------



## sqwib (Sep 16, 2011)

try something like this


----------



## mnmulisha (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the info everybody.  I'll post some pics tonight.


----------



## mnmulisha (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 17, 2011)

Now that is beautifull.

I would put 3 3/4 in holes and one of them wold be a ball valve. Look up the instructions for a UDS and you will get some great ideas and then modify them to fit your needs.  I would definitely add a Ranco temp. control. or equivalent to it.

Karl


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 17, 2011)

OOps

I am talking about getting the Chevy and you already have the caddy.  Forget the ranco.

Still ck out the UDS for ideas.

I have the same size smoker approx. but with only One burner and 3 3/4 in holes and one exhaust hole 2 1/2 in circle.

The volume of air seems to work perfect.

Good Smoken

Karl


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 17, 2011)

WOW!

Very Cool!

Was that  Proofer or warming box in it's previous life?

Make a shield for the elements, and a grease tray would be handy.

I would make an intake, similar to your exhaust and put it on the side for EZ access

Wide open for cold smoking, and close it down during hot smoking?

If you can fit a removable  fan onto the intake, you'll also have one bad ass dehydrator!

Todd


----------



## mnmulisha (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks Karl!  When you say 3 3/4 holes, do you mean drill three holes that are 3/4" in diameter, or do you mean one hole that is 3 and 3/4" in diameter?  I'm guessing the first one.  

Todd-  My uncle used to own a welding shop and he made it specifically for smoking.  When he used it, he used wood fire for the heat source so I converted it to electric.  I'm hoping electric is easier than wood heat being I'm a noob.


----------



## mnmulisha (Sep 17, 2011)

Also, I was planning on using my heating elements to ignite the wood.  Would it be possible to make the shield removable so that when I'm adding smoke, I can quickly remove the shield, or would it be better to ignite the wood with a different method?


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 17, 2011)

I think you're on the right track.

Make a stand for a cast iron pan to sit on.  This would make a good smoke box.

only reason for the drip pan is EZ clean up

You could line the bottom with foil instead

Todd


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 17, 2011)

MNmulisha said:


> Thanks Karl!  When you say 3 3/4 holes, do you mean drill three holes that are 3/4" in diameter, or do you mean one hole that is 3 and 3/4" in diameter?  I'm guessing the first one.
> 
> Todd-  My uncle used to own a welding shop and he made it specifically for smoking.  When he used it, he used wood fire for the heat source so I converted it to electric.  I'm hoping electric is easier than wood heat being I'm a noob.


Yes i mean the Three 3/4 inch holes. You can also us iether some crome plugs or some magnets that  the wives keep putting on the fridge Just dont get caught.

As todd says a cast iron pot with lid does a great job for loading sawdust. I find cast iron small pots and lids at the 2nd hand stores all the time. I will send you a pict. of a large one i built you would just need to down size some.

It will be later this evening as i gotta git. See ya on the web

Karl


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 18, 2011)

Here is a picture of the lid i made for sawdust or chip smoking.

It works fantastic.

You can use a pan or dutch oven or what ever you would.

Karl


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 18, 2011)

If you go here you will see the ball valve i used. It is 1 1/2 in dia. Much to big, Much to expensive and i have not even used it yet. When doing the sausage i just have the holes in the bottom side open.

If i don't want all three holes open i just slide a Refridge magnet over the whole or partially over.

You have a much better insulated smoker going there. I rally believe the key to a good smoke for jerky and or sausage is volume of air.

You will also see a homemade pellet smoker that works great. I use it for smoking my cheese and jerky now that i cook the meat before drying. Jerky that is. Not the sausage.

Karl

http://photobucket.com/wx7dx


----------



## mnmulisha (Sep 18, 2011)

The bottom plate that the heaters are attached to needs to be better insulated.  Right now, I have both burners on and can only reach a temp of 197 in the smoker.  The burners are red hot, but the bottom plate is hot too.  Also, has anybody used any type of heat deflectors?  Maybe I can make something that deflects the heat to the top of the smoker instead of it leaking out the bottom.  Right now there are 6 holes in the bottom, all of them 9/16 of an inch in diameter.

I like the dutch oven idea for a chip holder.  Are there any holes in the bottom of it?  Right now I have a small bread loaf pan and I drilled a bunch of holes in the bottom of it, then just covered it with tin foil and poked some holes in that too.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 18, 2011)

You may have to raise the heating elements and place a hollow metal box under them.  This will give you the insulation you are looking for, and not a heat sink.  Something simple like a full size cookie sheet, turned upside down.

The metal of your loaf pan is too thin.  You need something like cast iron for a better heat sink.

How many watts are the elements?

Todd


----------



## venture (Sep 18, 2011)

If you drink enough beer and eat enough snacks while you smoke, bottom venting will be no problem?  Plus, the sweet smoke smell will cover your tracks!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 18, 2011)

I have no holes in the dutch oven or the fry pan. Just the lid. I have heat deflectors under my heat elements as i use the hot plate that also is in the group of pictures.

How many watts are in the elements you are using??

Karl


----------



## mnmulisha (Sep 20, 2011)

The elements are 450w a piece and I am using two of them.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 20, 2011)

They may be kinda small for the box

I was thinking more like 1,500 watts total

Do you have access to a Hotplate?

A hotplate is usually 1,000 watts - 1,500 watts.  Just to see if this is enough heat try one inside your box.

TJ


----------



## mnmulisha (Sep 20, 2011)

I fired the smoker up in the garage and the temp went to 230 fairly easily.  I smoked a pork butt this weekend (pics to follow) and the smoker only attained 190 degrees.  It was raining while I was smoking so that might have had something to do with it.  I noticed that on the outside of the smoker, the bottom half of it felt almost hot to the touch, while the top seemed almost cool.  It's as though the heat is staying in the bottom of the smoker.


----------



## roller (Sep 20, 2011)

Thats going to be a cool smoker...


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 20, 2011)

MNmulisha said:


> The elements are 450w a piece and I am using two of them.


I would definitely change out the heaters and go for a hot plate. The good thing about the hot plate i you can find them at most garage sales and you can take out for cleaning also you can remove and replace with propane or wood. That way you can have it all.

Here is mine and i got it from a free box at a garage sale.

I actually have 3 of them now.







This one is 825 watts. My smoker is uninsulated. I still think it is on the lite side and when i find a heat unit closer to the 1500 i will get it.

It is perfect for the sausage cooking as i am not interest in going above 170*

I use the propane one for if i am BBQing. and need anything above 200* to 300*.

Happy smoken

Karl


----------



## wipper36 (Jan 15, 2012)

love the name. still in Minnesota myself, just threw a pork shoulder into my new Smoke Hallow Electric absoulutely love this side of cooking. Best venison ive ever eaten and i havent a clue as to whatim doing lol.


----------

